# that "other" forum......ya know, P's FAVORITE one....



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

:wall: 


Seems the Nazi controls are going back in place on that "other" forum. I've been told that pics of my bike(s) & how-to write-ups/pics I've done on various builds/snorkel jobs/etc are apparently now considered advertising & thus have been taken down. 


I wasn't even aware that I ran a business or anyone was paying for the info I posted, apparently I need to find out where people made payments to.....lol. 








...and I would also like to note after sifting through the list, the "smilies" on this site just keep getting better! 

:mimbrules:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Must be talking about HL...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

That place is so dead. I was on there a little while back and logged back on a couple of days later. There was only three new post in the Kawi section. LOL!!!! 

BFWDP


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> That place is so dead. I was on there a little while back and logged back on a couple of days later. There was only three new post in the Kawi section. LOL!!!!
> 
> BFWDP


Wow...had no idea it had slowed down so much over there. I think I only logged-in twice last year.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^Says it all right there^^^


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Everything there is what will it take to make my Honda pull 30 lol....


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I forgot my password to HL shortly after i Joined MIMB :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I never even found the need to create an acct there. I only visit the classifieds section there lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Everything there is what will it take to make my Honda pull 30 lol....


Hahaha that's funny right there ...

BFWDP


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

There's a very good reason why the only sticker on my ham is a MIMB sticker, when even 14 some-odd factory stickers have been removed. 


The BRP section over there is decent and there are *a few* good guys in the honda section, but the rest not so great. - I've done a few paying snorkel/rad relocate jobs locally for aquaintances, but most everything I do/post has been for my own junk or friends. There ain't enough profit in this stuff to offset my day job, so there dang sure ain't enough to offset my time for me to take on much side work outside of that. Heck, the only things I've even sold on any of the atv forums has been some of the snorkel flex hose I use, and I've sold it at my cost through my job, which requires my time for me to deal with shipping it out. 


I just thought it was funny more than anything. As if me doing one-off work for myself/friends is some sort of competition to HL.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's how I got banned  Twice


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how "how-to/do-it-yourself" threads with pics & full descriptions are advertising something........:thinking: - Word for word of threads I've posted on here as I tend to type one up then copy/paste it on relavent forums to try to help others out. 


Only thing I'm advertising is being to stupid to spend my time more wisely & pay someone to do this kinda crap for me, lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Somewhere somehow you pissed off one of the cheese heads probably not even anything you did wrong or against the rules...

AND.... Here's a secret I'll let you in on, it COULD have been 1. One of their people complained you were steeling THEIR business (happened to me with bayou snorkels, they tried to have me banned and have my how-to removed, even to the point of jason and scott smith calling me on the phone to ask me if I would take it down...)

or 2. since HL is getting into their own snorkel kit business now, they may have saw you (like they did me) as a threat to their OWN business.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't remember the last time I logged in on HL, or even got on the website for that matter.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Somewhere somehow you pissed off one of the cheese heads probably not even anything you did wrong or against the rules...
> 
> AND.... Here's a secret I'll let you in on, it COULD have been 1. One of their people complained you were steeling THEIR business (happened to me with bayou snorkels, they tried to have me banned and have my how-to removed, even to the point of jason and scott smith calling me on the phone to ask me if I would take it down...)
> 
> or 2. since HL is getting into their own snorkel kit business now, they may have saw you (like they did me) as a threat to their OWN business.


Yep. - Pretty sure it has to do with me knocking SLC for constantly putting out products that could easily injure or kill someone with their poor excuse for welds. HL has delete a few threads now that discussed major issues with SLC products.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They probably called and cried to Scott about it. Or Mark, if he still runs their site.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Imo only thing HL has going is their outlaws everything else sucks and/or way overpriced...we should have a MIMB ride at the HL park all decked out with MIMB shirts and stickers bet that'd get em fired up a lil lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

They have a forum? I thought it was just classifieds!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Shame on you jp for trying to help someone life easier. My take on hl is if its not sold by or built by hl it is garbage. Lets take bush hog for example. He has had every tire made for any Atv but hasn't rode an Atv or sxs in a long time. I have an account o er there but don't log in very often. Mostly cruise threw the classifieds and look three Honda, can am and sxs sections. I don't under stand why they started deleted threads about slc I guess it's the 318 mafia can't talk about 1 of there own lol


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have had good luck with their products but never liked their forums.


----------



## rinnyboat (Feb 16, 2013)

I was an active user of their forum from the time i got in to this atv stuff and.actually learned alot from that forum over the past 7 years but it has got way out of hand in the last year or two and really no good info over there i just bought a brute and was looking some info and really couldnt come up with anything useful. I have since joined mimb and havent looked back .


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

walker said:


> Shame on you jp for trying to help someone life easier. My take on hl is if its not sold by or built by hl it is garbage. Lets take bush hog for example. He has had every tire made for any Atv but hasn't rode an Atv or sxs in a long time. I have an account o er there but don't log in very often. Mostly cruise threw the classifieds and look three Honda, can am and sxs sections. I don't under stand why they started deleted threads about slc *I guess it's the 318 mafia can't talk about 1 of there own* lol


Watch ya mouth son, I'm in the 318 & we aint got no Mafia... LMAO!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Pppfffttt I ain't worried about you. Lol


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

HL sucks big time. The only places that are worth a darn around here is rock, catvos, s3, and offroad sound systems. I've never bought anything from HL, because they were overpriced. Dan is a douche imo, my pops ordered some mega mayhems from HL for the rhino and had them overnighted from Monroe because Mudstock was the next day. MSA sent the wrong tires, mega's for a 14 inch wheel, and instead of trying to make it right, for this particular situation, by knocking some money off of some scratch and dent HL wheels. Dan insists full price for some ugly beat up wheels. Needless to say he lost two sales and any future sales I make, that day. I understand not wanting to just give something away, but the guys in the back said that they have had those wheels for a long time. Plus Dan always comes off as a douche when he remarks to someone giving a negative opinion of a HL product.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Oh and the only mafia around here is the sprag street mafia lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol. Yea Dan is a douche pickle.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

He has been with the only run ins I've had with him. He may be a real nice guy in person... but idk he never came outside to see what was going on....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

only thing i have bought from hl is the spool locker for ma 500. thats it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha! A douche pickle. That's funny right there.


----------



## txboatpilot (Feb 18, 2013)

I am new here and it didnt take me very long to figure out that HL forums are very bias. The bushhog go's on and on about "side wall wrap" and always comes off like a used car salesman. Trys too hard to make a sale,, if the product is that great and better than everything else on the market,, people will come to you. No need to try and sell everyone on HL products on the forums.

Seems to be alot more "real world" help here on MIMB forums.


----------

